# SUUNTO CORE ALL BLACK RESETS



## george_athens98 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello and happy new year.
I bought a SUUNTO CORE ALL BLACK (BLACK RUBBER STRAP) at January 3 2012.and 3 days ago i came in mountain (central greece,alt. 980 meters).
The problem i have is
1) When i take the watch off my hand, and leave it out of the window to get the tempreture,after 5 minutes when i take it back,the the display on the screen it flickers (it trembles),and if i try to press any button,then the watch resets.Also when i press any button the menu change slow.
I cant undertand what is the problem,the watch seems to work ok in normal temperature 10 celsiou and upper,but in low temperature with 0 celsiou or less and snow,the watch doesnt work ok.
Something last,the accurate of the temperature is not good.
Every time a take it of the hand (outside the house),to get the temperature with 2 other thermometers (digital and analog) the watch saw 5 degrees upper the normal (if temperature is + 15 celsious,the watch saws 10)
I send a email to suunto,and answer me that if the watch continues to resets,its not normal and they must see the watch.
From the store where i bought it,they said,that at 90% is battery problem (low battery).
I did not change the battery yet,and i dont know what to do.Send it to Finland for check,or do you think is only the battery?
thank you...


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

*Always change the battery when a ABC watch acts up.* *This is the golden rule of ABC watch ownership.* It does sounds like a battery to me. Changing the battery will take you 10 minutes the first time and cost you under $5.00. 2 minutes after you have done it before. Plan on changing it about once a year.


----------



## george_athens98 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have the watch 20 days.No battery low icon uppears on the screen(to tell me that the battery is very low).
Is it possible these problems i had,are cause of the battery,or should i send it to suunto for checkin it?
Are these problems often and normal when the battery is low?


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Try a new battery. The low battery icon is famously a little "iffy" and although you have had the watch for 20 days, the store may have had it on the shelf for 20 months. 

Its a cheap "fix" and after about 15 minutes your watch will be working, or you can check that off the "symptoms" list.

A battery is usually less than 5.00. Its an easy way to diagnose the problem. 

Try a new battery.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, they are signs of a low battery. The low battery symbol doesn't always come on before the watch acts up.
When you say you watch is acting up in the cold is a dead give away of a weak battery. Suunto is going to tell you to change the battery before sending it in anyway. If you install a new battery and the Prolem won't go away, Suunto will have you send it in and replace the watch so there is nothing to worry about. I would bet money it's just a battery issue.



george_athens98 said:


> I have the watch 20 days.No battery low icon uppears on the screen(to tell me that the battery is very low).
> Is it possible these problems i had,are cause of the battery,or should i send it to suunto for checkin it?
> Are these problems often and normal when the battery is low?


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

what is the serial number on your watch? If it starts with a number lower than 9 it may be a faulty module, and needs to have a software update performed by Suunto.



george_athens98 said:


> Hello and happy new year.
> I bought a SUUNTO CORE ALL BLACK (BLACK RUBBER STRAP) at January 3 2012.and 3 days ago i came in mountain (central greece,alt. 980 meters).
> The problem i have is
> 1) When i take the watch off my hand, and leave it out of the window to get the tempreture,after 5 minutes when i take it back,the the display on the screen it flickers (it trembles),and if i try to press any button,then the watch resets.Also when i press any button the menu change slow.
> ...


----------



## george_athens98 (Jan 23, 2012)

LJUSMC said:


> what is the serial number on your watch? If it starts with a number lower than 9 it may be a faulty module, and needs to have a software update performed by Suunto.


Yes the serial start with number lower than (is 043.....).I will change the battery first.Are many watches who have faulty module and need software update?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

george_athens98 said:


> Yes the serial start with number lower than (is 043.....).I will change the battery first.Are many watches who have faulty module and need software update?


Your serial number starting with "0" (for 2010) is actually higher than one starting with "9" (for 2009). There are no known systemic faults with 2010 watches' modules or software.

By all means change the battery.

HTH


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

0 means your watch is made in 2010, more recently than a watch that would start with a 9 (2009), so you shouldn't have any software issues. Suunto core watches that started with 7-8 had some issues.



george_athens98 said:


> Yes the serial start with number lower than (is 043.....).I will change the battery first.Are many watches who have faulty module and need software update?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

gaijin said:


> Your serial number starting with "0" (for 2010) is actually higher than one starting with "9" (for 2009). There are no known systemic faults with 2010 watches' modules or software.
> 
> By all means change the battery.
> 
> HTH





LJUSMC said:


> 0 means your watch is made in 2010, more recently than a watch that would start with a 9 (2009), so you shouldn't have any software issues. Suunto core watches that started with 7-8 had some issues.


Man, that's quite some echo in here ... ;-)


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Happens all the time.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Yup, sure does.


----------



## george_athens98 (Jan 23, 2012)

LJUSMC said:


> 0 means your watch is made in 2010, more recently than a watch that would start with a 9 (2009), so you shouldn't have any software issues. Suunto core watches that started with 7-8 had some issues.


I change the battery and seems to work fine now.When I change the battery myself,the watch is again water resist,or i must take it to a technician to fix it?


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

It's WR is fine. This watch is made to for the battery to be replaced in he field.


george_athens98 said:


> I change the battery and seems to work fine now.When I change the battery myself,the watch is again water resist,or i must take it to a technician to fix it?


----------



## george_athens98 (Jan 23, 2012)

Mystro said:


> It's WR is fine. This watch is made to for the battery to be replaced in he field.


I send an email to Suunto about this,and the answer was:"Be sure that the sealing ring is clean and correctly in place before closing the battery compartment. This is to make sure that the device stays waterproof".
On the other side when i take the watch to the store where i bought it,to change me the battery,he said to me that without fail,i must leave the watch there to the technician,for about one hour,so he make it again waterproof.
I dont know what is right.Leave it there to the store,or not.
For me is easier to change the battery myself,but i want to know if its ok with the waterproof,after the change.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

george_athens98 said:


> I send an email to Suunto about this,and the answer was:"Be sure that the sealing ring is clean and correctly in place before closing the battery compartment. This is to make sure that the device stays waterproof".
> On the other side when i take the watch to the store where i bought it,to change me the battery,he said to me that without fail,i must leave the watch there to the technician,for about one hour,so he make it again waterproof.
> I dont know what is right.Leave it there to the store,or not.
> For me is easier to change the battery myself,but i want to know if its ok with the waterproof,after the change.


The only way to know for sure if yourSuunto is still water resistant after a battery change is to have it pressure tested. I don't know what the technician was talking about when he said, "...make it again waterproof." If he meant a pressure test, then you might want to consider having them do that for you.

However, if the rubber gasket looks OK, and you apply a small amount of silicone grease to the gasket when you replace the battery, unless you damage something or cross thread the battery cover, 99.9% of the time your watch will still be water resistant.

I have never had a problem replacing the batteries in my CORE watches. I don't imagine you will have a problem, either. But if you want the peace of mind, then have it pressure tested.

HTH


----------



## george_athens98 (Jan 23, 2012)

gaijin said:


> The only way to know for sure if yourSuunto is still water resistant after a battery change is to have it pressure tested. I don't know what the technician was talking about when he said, "...make it again waterproof." If he meant a pressure test, then you might want to consider having them do that for you.
> 
> However, if the rubber gasket looks OK, and you apply a small amount of silicone grease to the gasket when you replace the battery, unless you damage something or cross thread the battery cover, 99.9% of the time your watch will still be water resistant.
> 
> ...


If the rubber gasket is ok,but i dont apply anyl amount of silicone grease at all,is that a problem?If the rubber gasket is ok and just close the watch?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

george_athens98 said:


> If the rubber gasket is ok,but i dont apply anyl amount of silicone grease at all,is that a problem?If the rubber gasket is ok and just close the watch?


It is certainly better if you apply some grease, but probably still OK.

HTH


----------

